# OR Tambo mini Vape Meet



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

Successful International Vape meet attended by representatives from South Africa & Nigeria hosted at OR Tambo international airport. 

Great breakfast sponsored by @Jengz - thanks mate. Great company and discussions. Great exchange of accumulated vape mail from the bonded warehouse if @TheV - thanks 

Great vape meet guys








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Successful International Vape meet attended by representatives from South Africa & Nigeria hosted at OR Tambo international airport.
> 
> Great breakfast sponsored by @Jengz - thanks mate. Great company and discussions. Great exchange of accumulated vape mail from the bonded warehouse if @TheV - thanks
> 
> ...


Awesome that you guys organised a mini meet!

Hope you had a plate of chips in honour of @Silver , and onion rings covered in that pink sauce for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (30/11/17)

Was a great morning and awesome chats guys thanks @TheV and @RenaldoRheeder... loved it, thanks again for the wire @RenaldoRheeder, looking forward to building with it later and @TheV for the tasters. Given me huge hope in my diy journey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

@RenaldoRheeder, great to finally meet you in person!
It was great getting to spend some time with you. Have a wonderful holiday and enjoy all the new toys!

Thanks for joining us @Jengz! It was great seeing you again  Thanks for the breakfast!
We must certainly have some more DIY chats. I'm sure we can get you on the right track.

And here we have...




@Jengz enjoying his new Reload while @RenaldoRheeder tries to figure out how to get all the toys into his bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Jengz (30/11/17)

Our vapors took over that smoking section, I think people were in shock

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## TheV (30/11/17)

Jengz said:


> Our vapors took over that smoking section, I think people were in shock


Even the waiters were literally waiving their way through the clouds ... we did put up quite a show

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (30/11/17)

Looks amazing. Safe travels @RenaldoRheeder to the final destination.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/11/17)

TheV said:


> @RenaldoRheeder, great to finally meet you in person!
> It was great getting to spend some time with you. Have a wonderful holiday and enjoy all the new toys!
> 
> Thanks for joining us @Jengz! It was great seeing you again  Thanks for the breakfast!
> ...


that Nigerian looks lekker tired


----------



## SAVapeGear (30/11/17)

Mafia.....


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/11/17)

And a little extension to the meet at CT Airport - meeting @Raindance. Didn’t get a photo - my daughter also surprised me with a quick pop-in (the one that took my previous Minikin Reborn). Now time to check in for the last leg to PE. What a great day  


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/17)

Brilliant!
Love it

Thanks for sharing the photos!

Welcome back @RenaldoRheeder !
Hope you have a great stay

Reactions: Like 1


----------

